# New free program - Virtual Rubik's Cube



## AlexGeorg (Aug 23, 2012)

Please try out new free program - high-quality Virtual Rubik's Cube. 
This is not ordinary Rubik's Cube simulator. 
The program has the remarkable possibility:
dimension from 2x2x2 up to ....(maximal size limited of the RAM of your computer only), 
scramble length from 12 up 250, full Undo - Redo support, all custom options, you can even save your Cube in file, etc.

Also there is unique feature: you can write a script that defines rotations of layers of Rubik's Cube - It is really fun!
I think it will be very interesting for all on this forum.
Please see video on Youtube "How to write scripts for Virtual Rubik's Cube - Quick tutorial":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51iUyUJov90

Examples of interesting scripts see here: http://www.rossprogrammproduct.com/rubiks_cube/sample_scripts_3.htm
Related video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvThldIzulw

Also please see my video "How to solve Rubik's Cube - the Simplest way": (sorry, this video for beginners only)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jknfvo_FnBQ 

Please download program. (No spyware, no adware, the high-quality Rubik's Cube only.)

Direct link: http://www.rossprogrammproduct.com/rubiks_cube/best_rubiks_cube.zip

Or go to the Download page: http://www.rossprogrammproduct.com/rubiks_cube/about_rubiks_cube.htm


----------



## benskoning (Aug 23, 2012)

nice but change the scheme to normal.


----------



## AlexGeorg (Aug 23, 2012)

You can change the color scheme yourself, all your settings will be automatically saved in the registry.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 23, 2012)

this makes me realise that qcube needs macro support


----------



## pdilla (Aug 24, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooo.... me likey!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> this makes me realise that qcube needs macro support


This will never happen, intentionally. You are free to program in macros on your own personal version (as Dan Cohen did when he made all the PLLs).


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This will never happen, intentionally.



Do you dislike the idea or something?

I'm interested to see how stupidfast solves can get with macros.


----------



## chavak (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice program
Thankyou


----------



## EvanChao (Sep 1, 2012)

Can Upload to Mediafire?? It seems to be blocked at Malaysia T_T


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Do you dislike the idea or something?


Yes, that's exactly it. IMO the point of a twisty puzzle is that you have a specific limited number of moves available and you have to think in terms of those moves. Adding macros that can be executed all at once essentially adds a basic move. Using it only for PLLs and parities may seem relatively innocent, but if you have one for "flip one edge" or "twist two corners" you can start to use it cleverly and essentially build your solving method around the existence of those macros. So, if you ask me, having a macro available means you're not really solving the same puzzle anymore.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

i like it


----------



## jla (Sep 1, 2012)

What about all of the awesome mac users out there?


----------

